# Bad breath.........



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

With all the protein drinks we all drink, and cod liver oils/dessicated liver etc............

How do you guys combat bad breath. I have got really bad fish breath about half hour after eating the fish oils and protein really smells.

HELP......

:thumb:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

a big tub of chewing gum :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Mints dude, or you can use a mint spray. I use the spray after eating Garlic. lol

Geo


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

chewing gum. i also have a bottle of mouthwash with me at work.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Wash your teeth 3 times a day 

Also floss your teeth, you will be amazed how much it helps. most of the bad smells comes from food rotting in between your teeth


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheers guys. I brush my teeth two times a day and do have mints. Its just the fish oils are so bloody strong :laugh::laugh:

I have a tongue scraper (which makes me really gip) but they work great!!

I will start flossing too aswell.

The only other problem is the wind i get from all this protein haha. The guys at work hate me for it.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

brush and get a decent mouthwash


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Geo said:


> Mints dude, or you can use a mint spray. I use the spray after eating Garlic. lol
> 
> Geo


I bet you do!!!!

Smelly sod ha ha


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

floss, if you floss and smell the lumps that come out u will see they are pure halitoss smell lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well JW007 uses my 'man love mouthwash'.

Pure honey in a glass that. Or so he says.


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 28, 2008)

I am surprised no one has mentioned about taking the fish oils at night instead. I used to take mine in a morning but I stunk also of fish so I started taking them at night instead - problem solved 

As everyone has already mentioned about the protein breath etc, I just use chewing gum. I find that the cherry airwaves are best hahaha

~ oh and Kieren, your breath very rarely smells of fish or protein. It normally just smells of sh!t!! lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

listerine sorts me out


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cyborg said:


> I am surprised no one has mentioned about taking the fish oils at night instead. I used to take mine in a morning but I stunk also of fish so I started taking them at night instead - problem solved
> 
> As everyone has already mentioned about the protein breath etc, I just use chewing gum. I find that the cherry airwaves are best hahaha
> 
> ~ oh and Kieren, your breath very rarely smells of fish or protein. It normally just smells of sh!t!! lol


Cheaky ****er!! 

I take my fish oils througout the day with every meal so cant just take them all at night.

Ill just get some more chewing gum.


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 28, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Cheaky ****er!!
> 
> I take my fish oils througout the day with every meal so cant just take them all at night.
> 
> Ill just get some more chewing gum.


 :tongue:

lol, I have just looked at your diet and didn't realise you had to take it throughout the day! What fish oils are you taking? I got mine from my protein (omega 3,6,9) and when I used to take them in the morning, I could actually smell fish in my sweat hahaha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I take 2 cod liver oils with 3 times daily, 2 before bed and two omega 369 before bed.


----------



## knightrider (Sep 9, 2008)

Do you two live together im sure you can ask each other in person haha


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

dont take fish oils.....get something like flax oil or udo's oil and add to shakes. you wont even know you have taken it. Last thing you want is to be burping up cod liver oil all day.

also dont bother with dessicated liver tabs...just eat some liver every now and and then...easier, tastier and healthier.


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

i use oraldene mouthwash.


----------



## SNOWY (Mar 27, 2006)

parsly. celery


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

knightrider said:


> Do you two live together im sure you can ask each other in person haha


No, dont live with each other.



guinness said:


> dont take fish oils.....get something like flax oil or udo's oil and add to shakes. you wont even know you have taken it. Last thing you want is to be burping up cod liver oil all day.
> 
> also dont bother with dessicated liver tabs...just eat some liver every now and and then...easier, tastier and healthier.


I hate liver so this is probably easier for me taking the tablets.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

danimal said:


> floss, if you floss and smell the lumps that come out u will see they are pure halitoss smell lol


Oh mate that is f00kin gross, made me gip readin that :turned:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lin said:


> Oh mate that is f00kin gross, made me gip readin that :turned:


Not nice but he is right. Plaque (Spelling?) bloody stinks.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Chewing gum, but I've always done it regardless as bad breath is bad news. Also speeds up digestion 

Look at your tongue next time you brush your teeth - covered in crap, so brush it too.


----------

